# Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?



## Herdogan (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich habe mittlerweile schon viel gelesen aber so richtig schlau werde ich über Schlauchboote nicht.

Kann man mit Schlauchbooten wirklich gescheit Spinnfischen? Wie ist das zum Beispiel mit den Haken?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen auf ruhigen Gewässern. Ich geh diesen Sommer einige Wochen nach Schweden und würde es dort das erste mal benutzen. Ansonsten wäre es nur ein paar mal im Jahr auf Seen im Einsatz. Es sollte Platz für 2 Leute haben (für mich und meine Freundin) und da ich Student bin möglichst Preiswert sein. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen? Gibt es vielleicht auch andere günstige Lösungen, z.B. Falltboot?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus!!

Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Hallo Herdogan,
ich bin öfter vom Schlauchboot aus unterwegs und nutze auf heimischen Baggerseen dafür ein Low-Budget Schlauchboot (also von denen die für Angler infrage kommen!) in der niedrigsten Ausstattung. Das Schlauchboot ist 2,48m lang und hat einen Airdeck-Luftboden. 
Das Schlauchboot alleine hat damals (lange her!) 300€ gekostet.
Dazu kommt dann der E-Motor (Minnkota Endura 30) mit ca. 150€
sowie eine Batterie und eine elektrische Luftpumpe (zusammen ca. 120€)


Sieht dann so aus:






Wir haben auch schon öfter zu zweit von dem Boot aus geangelt, was mit einem erfahrenen zweiten Mann auch geht, aber schon unbequem und nervig ist. Wenn man auf so einem Boot alleine unterwegs ist, klappt das alles recht problemlos. 

Bei quasi allen Schlauchbooten mit Heckspiegel, ist das Material der Schläuche recht robust und wenn man etwas aufpasst, gibts auch keine Probleme mit den Haken. 

Bei Schlauchbooten muss man sich grundsätzlich mal für eine Größe entscheiden. Je größer das Schlauchboot wird, desto schwieriger ist es zu transportieren. Mir war z.B. wichtig, dass ich das Schlauchboot auch im aufgeblasenen Zustand alleine tragen kann und es bequem in den Kofferraum des Autos einladen kann und es auch zum Waller bzw. Karpfenangeln mitnehmen kann (wo ja noch einiges anderes Tackle hinzukommt).






Je größer das Boot, desto komfortabler wird natürlich die Angelei. 

Das nächste wofür man sich entscheiden muss, ist der Boden. 
Es gibt aufblasbare Böden und feste Böden (z.B. Alu). Die aufblasbaren Böden sind leicht, und lassen sich blitzschnell montieren. Die Aluböden sind etwas nervig in der Montage (möchte ich nicht jedes Mal machen!) - bieten aber den Vorteil dass man einen wirklich ordentlichen Stand auf dem Boot hat. 

Schlauchboot-Kauf ist ne schwierige Sache, es gibt einfach zu viel Auswahl  

Aber für ein 2-Mann Boot mit Zubehör wirst du schon irgendwo zwischen 700€ und 1100€ auf den Tisch legen müssen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Ok, zum Schlauchi hat der Franz eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Jetzt noch zum Faltboot...

Grundsätzlich gibt es 2 verschiedene Arten von Faltbooten. Entweder die Falt-Kanus (1 oder 2-Sitzer) oder Porta Boote. Beide werden neu nicht günstiger sein wie ein Schlauchboot, das Porta Boot evtl. je nach Hersteller und Größe.

Die Falt-Kanus sind grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, find ich persönlich zum Angeln aber nicht sooo mega geeignet. Du sitzt halt mit samt den Beinen "drin"... Die Porta Boote sind im Prinzip ja wie normale Boote, nur dass sie sich zusammenfalten lassen und auf dem Dach transportiert werden können. 

Noch ne Alternative (wenn man Dachgepäckträger hat) wär ein Aufsitz-Angeln-Kajak mit Pedalantrieb, aber die sind neu dann doch ein Stückchen teurer wie ein Schlauchboot. Hier gibts allerdings ein paar Freaks, die haben sich die Dinger auf E-Motor umgebaut, die gehen ab wie Schnitzel! Sehr geil die Dinger!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hätte da evtl. ein "Zweier-Sit on" Top an der Hand !
"Robson Sit-On-Top Kailua"
http://www.ekue-sport.de/robson-kailua
Gebraucht für 300 Euro.
Müsste mal fragen ob es noch zu haben ist ...


----------



## Herdogan (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!!

@Franz_16: Hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon weiter. Also mit einem Schlauchboot mit 2,60m-3,00m sollte es dann schon gehen zu zweit zu angeln.
Du meintest du hast deins für 300€ gekauft. Wie viel Geld sollte ich denn nur für das Schlauchboot ausgeben? Bekommt man für 400€ schon ein gutes? Zum Beispiel das hier: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Kaya...a-IBA-Serie/ALPUNA-nautic-IBA-285--10977.html

Je günstiger desto besser 
Oder welche Marken könntest du empfehlen?

@Stoney: Porta-Boote sind doch erheblich teurer wie Schlauchboote oder? Die preise liegen doch über 1000€.


----------



## Wallersen (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Wenn du vor hast regelmäßig zu 2. vom Schlauchboot zu angeln würde ich keinesfalls unter 3 Meter gehen und selbst da kann man sich zu 2. mit Ausrüstung kaum noch drehen und wenden.

Aufgeblasene Schlauchboote lassen sich auch gut auf dem Autodach transportieren, vorrausgesetzt man hat nen gescheiten Dachgepäckträger und heizt nicht mit Boot am Dach.
Und zu 2. ist das auf und ab Laden auch kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Alpuna hat früher die Z-Ray Schlauchboote importiert und verkauft - ich habe meines damals direkt dort abgeholt und auch mit dem Chef ein bisschen geplaudert (ist nicht weit weg von mir - aber schon viele Jahre her!)

Mittlerweile haben sie ihr Schlauchbootgeschäft wohl deutlich ausgebaut und es gibt jetzt schon ne ganze Weile Boote auf denen Alpuna steht.

Rein optisch sind sie den Z-Ray Booten durchaus nicht unähnlich  

Einige Boardies hier haben diese Schlauchboote, eben weil sie relativ günstig sind. Der krasseste Einsatz, den ein solches Boot bisher migemacht hat, war wohl die Andamanen-Tour von Boardie chef. Hier mal nachzulesen. 

Mein Schlauchboot verliert jetzt nach ein paar Jahren auf 2 Kammern etwas Luft - kann am Ventil liegen, oder an kleineren Löchern irgendwo. Keine Ahnung - es stört mich nicht, und ich bin zu faul das zu reparieren. 

Wobei ich mit dem Ding auch überhaupt nicht pfleglich umgehe. Nehme es zum auslegen beim Wallerangeln, Spinnfischen und zum Karpfenangeln. 

So nun nochmal konkret zu dem Boot das du rausgesucht hast:
Das ist halt nochmal billiger, weil es keinen festen Heckspiegel hat sondern einen außensitzenden, aufgesteckten und auch so denke ich zumindest, schwächeres Schlauchmaterial.  Gefällt mir persönlich nicht, ich brauch Material und Platz wo ich was hinschrauben kann. Echolot-Geber, Rutenhalter zum Schleppen usw. 
Und falls doch mal ein Benziner hinten dran soll (Schweden?) stell ich mir das sehr schwierig bis unmöglich vor, ohne vernünftigen Heckspiegel. 

Auf dem heimischen Baggersee geht es aber natürlich auch so. 

Was positiv ist, ist dass es bereits einen aufblasbaren Kiel hat, darauf sollte man achten, dann lässt es sich deutlich einfacher damit fahren.

Von der Größe her, musst du es selber wissen was dir lieber ist. 
Ich würde dann eher das hier nehmen:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Kaya...a-IBA-Serie/ALPUNA-nautic-IBA-300--12109.html

Ich sag doch, Schlauchboot-Kauf ist schwierig


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

@ TE:

Ich als 99%-Landratte mit Kippelangst und bislang marginaler (Größer-Baggersee-)Käptn-Erfahrung kann nur sagen:

Mir persönlich wäre es auch extrem wichtig, dass das Schlauchi sehr stabil im Wasser liegt und man da in Ruhe aufstehen bzw. im Stehen angeln/drillen kann (idealerweise auch 2-m-Waller).

Erreichbares (Schlepp-)Tempo, Gewicht, Transportmaß, Manövrierfähigkeit - alles wichtig. Aber nützt halt nix, wenn es einem dann beim konkreten Einsatz evtl. gruselig wird (vor allem bei Wind und Welle und/oder Dunkelheit).

Bei mir müssen ja schon normale Festboote ne gewisse Größe/Breite nebst Liegestabilität haben, sonst fühl ich mich darin gar net wohl.

Also check auch mal genau, wie wohl Du Dich allgemein in einem schwimmenden Untersatz fühlst bzw. wie Du mit Bootfahren allgemein klarkommst - und wähle das Schlauchi auch anhand dieses Kriteriums aus.

Würde jedenfalls ich als Bislang-Kaumbootler so machen, damit das Angeln damit fett Freude macht und kein Gruselgefühl verursacht.

Ich wöllt in nix sitzen, das sich vielleicht gut steuern und transportieren lässt, aber im Notfall "Kontrolldefizite" zeigt. Da hab ich persönlich deutlich lieber nen vergleichsweise trägeren Klotz, der aber dafür eine sehr stabile Plattform bietet.

In meinem Fall geht das unangenehme Gefühl so weit, dass ich da lieber noch ne Weile auf die Anschaffung verzichten und dann gleich was richtig Stabiles/Derbes/Breites = Teureres kaufen würde.

Auch, wenn Handling/Transport/Aufbau natürlich vergleichsweise umständlicher sind - das wäre es mir persönlich aber zu 1000000 % wert.

Mit nem Belly oder Mini-Schlauchboot würd ich persönlich höchstens noch ne Boje im Stillwasser (!!!) bei relativer Windstille (!!!) setzen, mehr aber auch nicht (schon gar nicht bei Dunkelheit). 

Kajak = bei mir auch bei Helligkeit ein absolutes No-Go, viel zu schmal. Finde ich gefühlsmäßig noch viel gruseliger als Bellyboote.

Bin da einfach ein Schisser und brauche darum allgemein immer genug "Kiel unterm Hintern".

Andernfalls macht mir Bootsangeln keinen Spaß, da ich ständig und mehr mit verkrampfter Bootskontrolle/Anti-Kippel als mit Angeln selbst beschäftigt bin.

Wenn die Plattform passt (was bei meiner bisherigen Gast-Baggersee-Schipperei per Festboot bzw. insgesamt zwei verschiedenen größeren Festbooten von netten Kollegen jeweils der Fall war), hab ich aber überhaupt keine Angst beim Bootsangeln, dann bockts das tierisch (auch allein an Bord) und geht einwandfrei.

Insofern müsste das auch bei einer Eigenanschaffung eines Schlauchi in meinem Fall unbedingt gegeben sein - mir persönlich wärs da darum wie gesagt deutlich lieber, ne Runde zu sparen und dann gleich ein größeres Allroundmarin etc. mit nachgewiesener Fettwaller-Steh-Drilltauglichkeit anzuschaffen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*



Herdogan schrieb:


> Kann man mit Schlauchbooten wirklich gescheit Spinnfischen? Wie ist das zum Beispiel mit den Haken?



klar geht das, hab gut 3 Jahre lang vom Schlauchboot aus geangelt. Ein Haken hat sich zwar nicht in die Haut gebohrt, aber mein Anker hat sich am Ufer verkeilt und dann hat es pffffff gemacht. Der Riss war ca 5cm lang, mit dem Reparaturkit konnte ich alles problemlos flicken.

Für 2 Personen wirklich nicht unter 3m gehen. Meins war 2,70m lang und eine 2. Person hätte da keinen Platz gehabt.


----------



## JasonP (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

oder du schaust dir mal die Sportex schlauchboot an, ob da was für dich dabei ist

http://sportex-germany.de/sportex-schlauchboote-online-shop.html


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hätte eine ganz andere Frage. Du schreibst in Schweden....... Die Seen dort sind riesig! Da brauchst du doch eher einen Verbrennungsmotor, oder?
Wir hatten damals ein Suzumar 390AL mit 15 PS, da konnte man ganz gut zu zweit drauf angeln. Die Haken machen keine Probleme, aber so Schlauchboote sind sehr windanfällig. Das solltest du auf jeden Fall wissen.
Falls du häufig im Stehen angelst, solltest du auf jeden Fall einen stabilen Boden(Holz oder Aluminium) nehmen. Der Aufbau ist ziemlich einfach!
Um einigermaßen "Strecke" machen zu können, solltest du min. 5 PS dranmachen. Besser wäre natürlich mehr......Zum einfachen "slippen" kann man hinten am Spiegel Räder anbringen, welche bei Wasserfahrt einfach hochgeklappt oder problemlos abgebaut werden können.

VG Martin


----------



## Herdogan (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Vielen Dank an alle für die ganzen Hilfreichen Tipps!

Wie ist denn zum Beispiel das Sportex Shelf 290 im Vergleich zum Zeepter 300?
Das Sportex ist halt nochmal 250€ günstiger und wäre mit 540€ schon eher in meinem Budget.

Ja ich werde im Sommer 3 Wochen in Schweden sein, aber ich werde eher an möglichst kleinen Seen wildcampen und mich von den großen fern halten.

Braucht man unbedingt ein Motor für ein Schlauchboot? Ist auf kleinen Seen nicht auch Rudern ausreichend?


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Rudern kann man ein Schlauchboot nicht besonders gut, leider.

VG Martin


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Rudern kann man ein Schlauchboot nicht besonders gut, leider.
> 
> VG Martin


Hä? Warum?
Ich hab n Zeepter Big Catch und n Minn Kota  endura 50
Reicht für mittelgroße Seen locker und rudern kannst du natürlich auch. Sogar sehr gut!!! 
Windanfällig ist es aber schon, aufgrund der Schläuche und fast kein Kiel! 
LG Marcel


----------



## allegoric (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Also unter 330 für 2 Personen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich. Aber ein Boot der Größe 330 haut einen Golf 5 komplett zu (mit Aluboden). Das sollte man beachten. Ein Aufbau dauert mit einer geübten Hand und ohne E-Pumpte ca. 15 Minuten mit allem Drum und Dran. Mir war das irgendwann zu nervig das Boot immer aufzubauen und v.a. abzubauen, weil es dann ja auch immer trocken gemacht werden muss bzw. vor dem Verstauen noch einmal rausgeholt und getrocknet werden muss. Ein weiterer Nachteil vom Schlauchi ist, dass man nicht ins "Holz" fahren sollte. Da hat man schneller ein Loch drin, als man denkt. Über Haken würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange das Boot ordentlich aufgeblasen ist. Der größte Vorteil vom Schlauchi ist für mich die Transportabilität an absolut unzugängliche Stellen, wo man mit einem "normalen" Boot nicht hinkommt. Schlauchboote über 360 verlangen definitiv ein Kombi und sind schon in der Größe nicht mehr alleine händelbar. Zu beachten ist vielleicht noch, dass man im Schlauchboot bis 330 zu zweit nur eingeschränkt stehen kann. Mein Angelkumpel ist etwas "wacklig" auf den Beinen. Uns hat es hier schon mehrmals fast Kiel geholt . Wie dem auch sei, jetzt bin ich zum festen Boot übergegangen, man kann vernünftig stehen, der Arsch tut nicht nach ner Weile weh und ich bin zufrieden. Solltest du irgend ne Unterstellmöglichkeit fürs Boot ggfs. Trailer haben, würde ich das jederzeit bevorzugen. Dem einzigen Aspekt, dem ich nachheule ist die Transportabilität an schwer zugängliche Gewässer. Aber ich habe ja noch das Schlauchi , nur bin ich zu faule, es immer aufzubauen.


----------



## chef (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Auch OK, denk ich:
http://www.jago24.de/freizeit-fitne...02hb-schlauchboot-mit-holzboden-2-paddel.html


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*



> Mir war das irgendwann zu nervig das Boot immer aufzubauen und v.a. abzubauen, weil es dann ja auch immer trocken gemacht werden muss bzw. vor dem Verstauen noch einmal rausgeholt und getrocknet werden muss.



Richtig. Ein Schlauchboot verliert dann alle Vorteile, wenn einen der Aufbau - bzw. Abbau nervt. Und ich bin von sowas extrem schnell genervt, deshalb habe ich versucht es mir so einzurichten, dass ich keine Ausreden mehr finden kann. 

Ich habe mir eine gute E-Pumpe gegönnt, die das Schlauchi automatisch auf den gewünschten Druck aufpumpt. Während das Boot aufgepumpt wird, richte ich meine Angelsachen her, hol den Motor, montiere die Rutenhalter usw. Ich brauche dafür nicht länger als 10 Minuten und habe dabei keinen Stress. 






Sachen danach zuhause wieder auspacken, trocknen und wieder einpacken - das nervt mich ungemein, deshalb habe ich mir auch da ne Lösung einfallen lassen. 

Ich zieh das Schlauchboot einfach mit einem Flaschenzug im nassen Zustand in einer offenen Garage zur Decke hoch. Da kann es trocknen, braucht nicht viel Platz und muss dazu auch nicht irgendwo eingepackt werden:


----------



## Herdogan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Hey Leute, ich freue mich echt sehr über eure Hilfe! Ich habe nicht mit so viel Antworten gerechnet!

@ Franz_16: Ich finde es genial wie du das mit deim Schlauchi organisiert hast. Sieht echt super aus!

Da mein Budget leider wirklich begrenzt ist, kann ich kein Zeepter oder ähnliches in der Größe kaufen. Ich habe jetzt schon das zweite mal die Boote von Jago24 empfohlen bekommen. Ist das hier ein gutes Boot und wäre dies vielleicht eine gute Lösung?

http://www.jago24.de/freizeit-fitne...ehoer/schlauchboot-mit-aluboden-slbt01ab.html

So ein 3,20m Boot kann man doch im Kofferraum gescheit transportieren oder?


----------



## allegoric (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Das Sea Cat was ich habe, hat ne Kat C, wobei ich das fraglich finde... Der Rest von Daten und Aufbau her identisch zum Jago, gleiches Gewicht / Größe. Wie  gesagt, die Schlauchis werden eh beim gleichen Chinesen hergestellt, egal was da für ne Marke draufsteht. Nur in Farbe unterscheiden die sich grundsätzlich und im äußeren Aufbau.


----------



## Edewurst (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Porta 12 (3,9m)
vom handling her ideal
Anhang anzeigen 235559


Bei mehr als 150 kmh wirds etwas laut


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich habe das Gleiche wie Franz. Ich habe es mit Holzboden und kann auch drin stehen. Mich nervt das Aus und Einpacken ebenso. Aber es gibt keine preiswertere Methode für jemanden, der ein Boot alleine Händeln muss. Beachte auch, das Schlauchboote im Gewicht sehr schnell zu nehmen, wenn sie größer werden. Da bist du schnell bei 39 kg. Allerdingst wenn man erst mal auf dem Wasser ist, wird man für alles entschädigt.

Es gibt keine Ideallösung, wie Franz schon sagt

Ps: es gibt auch preiswerte Kunststoffboote.

Das leichteste was ich kenne wiegt 19 kg.
bic boote
http://www.bicshop.de/bicboats.html?gclid=CM_x1ubu38YCFTQatAodbKgKSg


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*



Loxor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Boot, mit welchem man auch mal zu zweit spinnfischen kann.
> 
> ...



Also Portaboot-Nutzer kann ich nur sagen: Angeln im stehen ist reine Übung. Ich stütze gerne ein Bein beim stehen gegen eine Bank. Dadurch stehe ich bombenfest und kann auch 200g durch die Gegend werfen.


----------



## til (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot zum Spinnfischen?*

http://www.spinnfischen.info/geraet/bootsvergleich.html


----------

